# Varsity kick-stand question



## Wingslover (Jul 11, 2019)

Due to unfortunate circumstances, the kick on my 74 Varsity snapped off, leaving the empty barrel, still welded (if slightly ajar).

Question: if I hacksawed or Dremmeled it off, would the integrity of the chain stays be compromised or should I just leave it on? I kinda want it gone, but still want to be able to ride. (pics to follow)


----------



## Roger Henning (Jul 11, 2019)

I would leave it on or cut it so there is still part of the tube connecting the 2 sides.  It is probably more than strong enough with out it.   Roger


----------



## buickmike (Jul 11, 2019)

Those are heavy bikes. I don't think aftermarket stands are meant for all steel. Frames full dress chainwheels etc. Might have center pulls adding to the weight. Properly maintained the Schwinn should last life of bike. At least the 10 speed stands should be easy to find. I have a good stand on my 48 straightbar. But when I got phantom I never was happy with drooping stand. Maybe u can find Schwinn dealer to fix and replace parts.


----------

